# Inexpensive Online Basics Course



## michchner (Oct 1, 2014)

This course will teach you the _basics _on how to use your camera (settings, lighting, framing, etc.). It was initially designed for forensic investigations, but any camera newbie can get the lessons from it. Even has the option to have the photos evaluated. Course is $79.

SPAM POST - Link Removed by Admin


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, that's kinda cool! Thanks for posting this. 

Probably help me get some learnin' for the closeup/macro stuff I like.


----------



## McBrad (Oct 1, 2014)

CreativeLive.com is free if you watch it live.


----------

